# Pls Help-Urgent-Health Undertaking Form 815 - Don't know Contact details in Australia



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

Hi,

We received a request for Health Undertaking (Form 815). We are
applying outside Australia.
I'm trying to fill it in, but it says "Contact details in Australia". I dont have any contact details in australia, I will go australia later after visa grant and then search place to live.

What we should write in the form?

how many days/weeks it takes for visa grant after i submit the signed Health undertaking.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

ikhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> We received a request for Health Undertaking (Form 815). We are
> applying outside Australia.
> ...


hi,

just mentioned 'Yet to enter' in the form.....u have a CO..that means in months time i guess wll have the letter....

though wait for advice from some other people also....


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi
I too have recieved the same form 815 health undertaking for my spouse last week.
Did you send it with or without Aus address?

Did CO mentioned Access Number to be filled in the form?
In my email CO mentioned Access Number to be filled in the form.
But I can only find a box for office use only(on page3) ; there it mentions HATS Access Number
and ICSE Client Number. Should we fill in this box?


----------

